# Accidentally ran over tortoise. Need help.



## Krunal Rindani (Jul 27, 2014)

Today, I accidentally ran over one of my tortoise. The car was at a very slow speed (I was parking it in my driveway). I realized that there was some sort of a bump and so I immediately reversed the car. I got out to find my tortoise completely fine (No cracking on his shell was visible), however I noticed a small cut at the edge of his tail. I carried him, and put him a water tank. I could see some blood around the cut. Also, I think that one side of his shell is lower than the other (I don't know if this happened after I ran over him or it was from before). I am really worried. Please help. Thanks in advance. If I have posted it to the wrong section, I'm sorry. This is my first time here.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

Krunal Rindani said:


> Today, I accidentally ran over one of my tortoise. The car was at a very slow speed (I was parking it in my driveway). I realized that there was some sort of a bump and so I immediately reversed the car. I got out to find my tortoise completely fine (No cracking on his shell was visible), however I noticed a small cut at the edge of his tail. I carried him, and put him a water tank. I could see some blood around the cut. Also, I think that one side of his shell is lower than the other (I don't know if this happened after I ran over him or it was from before). I am really worried. Please help. Thanks in advance. If I have posted it to the wrong section, I'm sorry. This is my first time here.


If the bloods minor it's not life threatening, can you post a pic? I'm not sure how a shell can shift positions, that's probably not very likely since the shell is fused with the underlying skin... There are probably no "fixes" if the shell changed place slightly, good luck


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello and Welcome Sorry under these conditions. I would have to guess, without seeing any pics, that if the shell looks shifted, there would be more damage then to just the tail. I think,you should find a reptile vet and have some X-rays done to see what may have happened internally. If slight believe doing from the tail, keep it clean and use paper towel substrate until it has healed. Good luck, sure hope everything turns out okay. Now I would also work on fencing off the tort area from the car area, you were just very lucky this time, maybe.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 27, 2014)

A vet visit for sure. Post some pics


----------



## AmRoKo (Jul 27, 2014)

I would definitely take him to the vet to make sure there is no internal damage.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> I would definitely take him to the vet to make sure there is no internal damage.


That maybe be possible since the shell may have shifted...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 27, 2014)

Time for a vet visit  I;m not sure how the shape could have 'shifted' without there being very bad crushing/blood. If it's just his, tail, a little peroxide should help it start to heal!


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I won't be able to send pictures as I'm away. I don't think the shell has 'shifted', it's just that I feel it isn't the way I felt it was earlier (Might be only a psychological problem ). I saw a smudge of blood where the shell and the skin meet near the legs and tail, but it isn't visible now. The last time I checked, he was doing alright. It's raining here, and he likes to stay tucked under my basketball or a plastic bag. I don't know why. My car weighs around 1000 kilos (A lot less than some of the other cars) so I believe that could have been one of the reasons why the little guy wasn't hurt bad. 

Off Topic: I have Turtle Food (It says on the box that it works with all reptiles), but when my tortoise eats it, he excretes a lot. His waste is also smellier than usual. He doesn't eat any green vegetables or leaves, so I have to feed him moist whole-wheat bread. He loves to eat it (He also eats his poop at times). Is what I'm feeding him wrong? Thanks a lot everyone! I really appreciate it


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 28, 2014)

Krunal Rindani said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I won't be able to send pictures as I'm away. I don't think the shell has 'shifted', it's just that I feel it isn't the way I felt it was earlier (Might be only a psychological problem ). I saw a smudge of blood where the shell and the skin meet near the legs and tail, but it isn't visible now. The last time I checked, he was doing alright. It's raining here, and he likes to stay tucked under my basketball or a plastic bag. I don't know why. My car weighs around 1000 kilos (A lot less than some of the other cars) so I believe that could have been one of the reasons why the little guy wasn't hurt bad.
> 
> Off Topic: I have Turtle Food (It says on the box that it works with all reptiles), but when my tortoise eats it, he excretes a lot. His waste is also smellier than usual. He doesn't eat any green vegetables or leaves, so I have to feed him moist whole-wheat bread. He loves to eat it (He also eats his poop at times). Is what I'm feeding him wrong? Thanks a lot everyone! I really appreciate it


That diet isn't good at all,  you can only feed tortoise food (turtle food is too high in protein!).Whole wheat bread is basically useless.Feed greens on the diet & food section! Put greens on the whole wheat bread and hand feed  he will learn to like them. Good luck!


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Jul 29, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> That diet isn't good at all,  you can only feed tortoise food (turtle food is too high in protein!).Whole wheat bread is basically useless.Feed greens on the diet & food section! Put greens on the whole wheat bread and hand feed  he will learn to like them. Good luck!


Thanks Abdulla! I hand feed, but those smart guys eat the bread and just ignore the greens! Also, the don't eat if they aren't in water. Thanks again for your prompt reply!


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 29, 2014)

What kind of tortoises are these? It matters so we can give you proper advice. Please post a picture. 

Eating in the water is typical of water turtles. They do well on a diet of pellets, with additions to the diet. 

No turtle or tortoise should be fed bread. If you don't feed it, they can't eat it. We can help you provide a good diet once we know what sort of critter you have.


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 1, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> What kind of tortoises are these? It matters so we can give you proper advice. Please post a picture.
> 
> Eating in the water is typical of water turtles. They do well on a diet of pellets, with additions to the diet.
> 
> No turtle or tortoise should be fed bread. If you don't feed it, they can't eat it. We can help you provide a good diet once we know what sort of critter you have.


Sorry for the late reply. I have been a bit bust lately. I am away and so I won't be able to post a picture now, but I found one on the internet, and mine look almost the same. One is about as big as a large hand, while the other is half of the bigger one's size.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 1, 2014)

That's a picture of a red eared slider, an aquatic turtle.


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 2, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> That's a picture of a red eared slider, an aquatic turtle.


Either you are amazing, or I am incredible dumb. That's what my small one looks like. The bigger one has the same 'pattern' of skin, but his shell is a bit different I think (Could be the same. I don't know anything about turtles). The funny thing is that neither of them like to stay in water. Is that normal? They also do their best to go away from rain. What's a suitable diet for them you think? Thanks in advanced. I really appreciate it!


----------



## taza (Aug 2, 2014)

Being rude calling people dumb, isn't very nice! Your asking for help. The people here would like to help you and the turtle.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 2, 2014)

Please post a picture of the other one so we can identify it, too. Then will offer advice.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 2, 2014)

The water is probably the wrong temperature. How are you keeping them?


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 2, 2014)

taza said:


> Being rude calling people dumb, isn't very nice! Your asking for help. The people here would like to help you and the turtle.


I meant to say that I am dumb, not anyone offering advice. I thank everyone who is willing to help me and my turtles, and it would be wrong on my part if I don't appreciate their efforts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2014)

taza said:


> Being rude calling people dumb, isn't very nice! Your asking for help. The people here would like to help you and the turtle.



Read it again, Taza...he calls himself incredibly dumb for not recognizing the turtle as a turtle and not a tortoise.


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 2, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Please post a picture of the other one so we can identify it, too. Then will offer advice.



Can't find a picture on my device right now. I will be returning home tomorrow, and will only be able to upload some pictures then. Sorry 

I let them roam free outside my house (there isn't a big risk of them going out as I have walls and a steel door separating my house from the street. To feed them, I put them in a bowl of water (Normal tap water, not hot not cold), and put food.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2014)

Water turtles can't swallow food unless they are in the water. They eat mainly bugs, worms and water plants. Test the temperature of the water. It should be on the cool side. Then drop some worms into the water and watch them go to town!

It's really not good for them to be spending so much time out of the water. They eventually dry up inside and are then unable to submerge. They need either a pond or a very large tub with water deep enough for them to swim. Then they need a landing dock where they can climb out of the water and sit in the sun.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 2, 2014)

They need a pond or aquarium.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2014)

...or an animal water trough.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Aug 2, 2014)

My friend bought a kiddie pool for her turtle and dug a hole so the pool opening is level with the ground. She then put some rocks in the pool as a ramp so the turtle could go out or in.

it's a cheap solution if you would like to try


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2014)

crimson_lotus said:


> My friend bought a kiddie pool for her turtle and dug a hole so the pool opening is level with the ground. She then put some rocks in the pool as a ramp so the turtle could go out or in.
> 
> it's a cheap solution if you would like to try





This is a great suggestion.

Then you can encircle the whole thing with some cinderblocks stacked two or three high, leaving a large land area too, and you won't ever run them over with your car again.

Make sure your "pond" has lots of shade most of the day too.


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 2, 2014)

I can't thank you'll enough. I am considering making them a pond (But I plan to use a plastic tub). If anyone could give me some ideas like crimson_lotus, it'd be great. I will keep them in an area which is sealed by a grill which they can pass through as my many cats roam around my house. The area is a bit small, but when they go out of the grill, they can roam around in an area which contains a lot green plants. Will a plastic bath tub (The small one) be enough for them? I am still thinking on how to make a deck so that they can climb up as Yvonne said. Tom, are you sure about the shade? They keep on staring at the sun most of the time it seems! Thanks again all of you


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2014)

Unless you live somewhere cold all the time, then yes, you need shade. Otherwise the whole pond will overheat and they will have no way to cool off.


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 2, 2014)

Tom said:


> Unless you live somewhere cold all the time, then yes, you need shade. Otherwise the whole pond will overheat and they will have no way to cool off.


Oh. Thanks a lot, Tom!


----------



## taza (Aug 3, 2014)

Krunal Rindani said:


> I meant to say that I am dumb, not anyone offering advice. I thank everyone who is willing to help me and my turtles, and it would be wrong on my part if I don't appreciate their efforts.


I apologise my mistake, some times I read too fast,


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 4, 2014)

taza said:


> I apologise my mistake, some times I read too fast,


No problem  It happens.


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm sorry I can't post my turtles' pictures  My PC won't recognize my phone. Is there any way to solve that problem? I tried Samsung Kies and every other way, but it just doesn't happen. I know this isn't a tech forum, but I just want to post some pictures. Again, I'm sorry I couldn't post them. I am really sorry. I will post them as soon as my phone is recognized by my PC. Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 5, 2014)

Krunal Rindani said:


> I'm sorry I can't post my turtles' pictures  My PC won't recognize my phone. Is there any way to solve that problem? I tried Samsung Kies and every other way, but it just doesn't happen. I know this isn't a tech forum, but I just want to post some pictures. Again, I'm sorry I couldn't post them. I am really sorry. I will post them as soon as my phone is recognized by my PC. Thanks a lot guys


Is your phone a smart one? Download the tortoise forum app then


----------



## Krunal Rindani (Aug 5, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Is your phone a smart one? Download the tortoise forum app then


I do have a smartphone. However, my phone is about 2.5 years old, and so it's not capable of uploading pictures so easily. I will, however, try doing that. Hopefully, things will work out  Thanks


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 5, 2014)

Krunal Rindani said:


> I do have a smartphone. However, my phone is about 2.5 years old, and so it's not capable of uploading pictures so easily. I will, however, try doing that. Hopefully, things will work out  Thanks


Your welcome


----------

